# Input volume adjusting itself. HELP



## sugarfunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I used the cam/mic for google chat daily. Lately everyone complains they cant hear me. So I go into prefs, try to adjust the input volume and right before my eyes, it goes right back to where it was. There is nothing I can do to adjust it. It moves around, but by itself. I cannot make changes(increase), I can decrease it. This is the most annoying thing ever. I have uninstalled every app that uses the mic with no change. Please help if you can.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2009)

OK This is a tuff one. The only thing I can suggest is let us know if you are using a USB Mic or a 3.5 MM Mic? Plus if you can give the model of the Mic and tell what Mac with what OS X it is running and maybe we can help you.

Plus to let you know I gave up on the traditional mic inputs in the Mac when then became line level. Being level means you have to have separate power for the Mic. it has to do with Audio Pros complaining about line loss or something along that line. So i when to a USB Mic and it has made all the difference. Also I bought the cheap Griffin iMic and it has been my trusted friend through three different Macs & Upgrades.


----------



## sugarfunk (Feb 11, 2009)

This is actually an issue involving the built-in mic on a SR MB.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2009)

If you read my reply i said the line-in is level. This means you can not just plug in a non-powered Mic and expect it to be loud! This is why OS X re-adjusts the level.  This means you have to have a POWERED MICROPHONE to have the Mic sound loud! This means buying a powered microphone or a USB microphone or the Griffin iMic, take your pick.


----------



## The_Third_One (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I'm having the same problem as the OP here. The built in mic will allow me to change the input level of it and that will be a remedy for about 30 seconds. But then it automagically adjusts itself lower and lower right before my very eyes until nobody can hear me anymore. Neither me nor the OP is plugging in a non-powered mic and expecting it to be loud. We're using the built in microphones. It is loud enough to be heard, until it re-adjusts itself.

-EDIT-
In case you didn't know, Satcomer, SR MB stands for Santa Rosa MacBook. It's not something he's plugging into his computer. I'm on a 17 inch MBP (that's MacBook Pro) and the built in microphone is causing me the same troubles.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh - you found eBay? How unusual! [sarcasm intended] 
And your post had nothing to do with the rest of this thread, eh?


never mind - it's a spammer...
Ah, well, live and learn...


----------

